# Table saw Scheppach HS100S can't restart motor



## hhfarmer (22 Jan 2018)

Can anyone help
My scheppach table saw motor cut out during a job and I can't restart it. It does not respond to pressing the restart button, which goes in without resistance when pressed. There's no smell of overheating. I've checked the plug fuse and the wall socket - both OK.
Suggestions most welcome
JG


----------



## Seiken (22 Jan 2018)

Not a scheppach but my table saw has a fuse in the same box as the NVR switch (small black screw in fuseholder) check here is not one or if there is its OK. 
Then its on to checking the NVR is OK and power is getting to the motor. Assuming you have a multimeter check for continuity, plug to input, input to output with the switch pressed. If thus is ok onto the motor, capacitor first (make sure its discharged) there are some basic tests you can do with the resistance setting on a multimeter if it has not got the ability to measure capacitance, if this is ok probably motor fault.


----------



## hhfarmer (23 Jan 2018)

Many thanks, Seiken - most helpful. I'll get onto it tomorrow.
JG


----------



## Mike Whitworth (16 Feb 2018)

I had exactly the same problem with my Scheppach 
check the motor brushes very easy to change cost me I think about £9.
Mike


----------

